# Never Upgrade Windows



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

If you want to replace the operating system, do a clean install, which means formatting the hard drive and installing the New operating system on the computer. Yes you will have to install all of your programs on the computer. Take it from an IT guy, save yourself alot of pain...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This I would say is always the best way to start from scratch and then performance is at it's best, but I did the upgrade from Vista Home Premium 64bit to Windows 7 64bit and so far it has been fairly painless,my use is for a HTPC and I had too many programs so could not be bothered to do a fresh install.

Windows 7 is much quicker at booting the PC than it was with Vista and I have only run into a few minor problems which were rectified with updates, so it can work well for some...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Previously it was the case, but I also did the vista to win 7 upgrade and they appear to have spent the time to make it work properly. (after the vista debacle I guess they had to)
Still, I do prefer a clean install wherever possible.


----------



## MrBachelor (Jun 25, 2009)

Agreed! A fresh install is always the way to go if you can do it. I was very happy with the Beta of Win7 so I got 3 copies for my HTPC, Office PC, and netbook. Clean installs on all and they work great!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A fresh install is the best way to go but that said the upgrade from Vista to 7 was painless and completely smooth.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I believe a fresh install is the way to go but then again I might not be the most objective person since I end up doing a fresh install at least once a year anyway.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

When using a PC for gaming I always used to do a fresh install but since having a HTPC I just have too much on it to reconsider loading it all back on again, I don't use it for gaming at all so it made sense to just upgrade.


----------

